# IH 574 gas 3 point is hiccuping



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope I'm in the right forum this time.
Loader works
Fluid level is good
Just bought the tractor so haven't changed the hydraulic fluid or filter. Waiting for it to warm up.
3 point settles when tractor is shut down, slow to raise when started and will not maintain level varies a couple of inches constantly at the high lift position
Weight on the carry-all for countering the front loader. 
Manual suggest checking the drop poppet valve linkage but I think there is some bypassing or leakage some where.
Used it the other day pushing brush and lost down pressure on the loader; when loader is lifted the 3 point does not hiccup. 
No noticeable noise in the transmission that I can tell.
Grew up with a9n, MF135 and last was a 70 John Deere. This is all new to me. 
Anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

As far as I know Hiccup's are too much air in the system. Don't know if they are self evacuating, but I would think so.
Also the settling may be dirt in the system causing a shut-off to not seal completelly.


----------



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for your input. Just too cold to work on it now. Hoping I don't do any damage til I get a chance to look at everything.


----------

